# 2022 General Deer Hunt Reports



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Let’s hear your 2022 General Deer hunt reports. My twin 14 year old boys had Wasatch east tags. We saw 30-40 deer but no bucks. Got chased off the mountain early with the weather. It was a mess getting out. We did see some decent bucks come out today. Interestingly enough we didn’t see a single 2 point buck come out where we were. It doesn’t mean there weren’t some but we didn’t see them. Usually we see quite a few forkies come off the mountain. Also, there was far less Hunter pressure than usual. I don’t know if the weather forecast scared some off or what but places I have usually seen 8-10 camp trailers had 2. Still plenty of hunters, but just not as many as usual. We had a great day, enjoyed an awesome sunrise, and still have tags to hunt another day so win, win for us.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Here was what we were met with this morning.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

I saw wind push a .308 168gr bullet going 2750 fps 8+’ to the right at 475 yards…. Then I saw a lot of snow and fog the rest of the day. Quite a few deer, only saw 1 come out on a SxS. Tomorrow is a new day


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I saw a small 4 point taking a ride on the back of a guys flat bed going down Payson main street this morning. Holy cow talk about a wet day. I can only imagine some guys ran into trouble up the mountain today. Im sure a lot of those mountain roads turned into straight snot!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds like a perfect time to be on the mountain while everyone else is headed home.

If you are out there once the sun comes out you should have some great hunting 

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Wind was insane last night and this morning. I shot this small 4 point late morning and got him and our camp out just as the blizzard hit.










Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Could have shot 3 bucks this morning all within 75 yards. Passed on them, holding out for bigger. Seeing elk was fun too! Hope the wet weather clears out tomorrow.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> Sounds like a perfect time to be on the mountain while everyone else is headed home.
> 
> If you are out there once the sun comes out you should have some great hunting


Having been out in it, I assure you this was NOT the perfect time to be out. That couldn’t be further from the reality, actually. This storm is to drop 18-24 inches in some places. That is not the perfect time to be out, even if you’re prepared for it.

We also cut the day short based upon the sideways blowing super wet snow in nearly white out conditions. The morning was a bit windy, but still nice. We saw lots of deer, nothing we pulled the trigger on. But that storm was NASTY and not one that would lend to a great day outdoors. 

There was no sun that came out. It didn’t yesterday, and it’s not looking like it will today either. Maybe during the week there is a window between storms people can have some good conditions. Otherwise, if you’re going out, be prepared for the conditions and be smart!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Great morning, we saw several deer. Lots of smaller bucks. Had my eye on some big bucks we scouted out. Then this guy came out. I love big two points.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Having been out in it, I assure you this was NOT the perfect time to be out. That couldn’t be further from the reality, actually. This storm is to drop 18-24 inches in some places. That is not the perfect time to be out, even if you’re prepared for it.
> 
> We also cut the day short based upon the sideways blowing super wet snow in nearly white out conditions. The morning was a bit windy, but still nice. We saw lots of deer, nothing we pulled the trigger on. But that storm was NASTY and not one that would lend to a great day outdoors.
> 
> There was no sun that came out. It didn’t yesterday, and it’s not looking like it will today either. Maybe during the week there is a window between storms people can have some good conditions. Otherwise, if you’re going out, be prepared for the conditions and be smart!


Sitting at home not able to get out this report warms my heart.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Having been out in it, I assure you this was NOT the perfect time to be out. That couldn’t be further from the reality, actually. This storm is to drop 18-24 inches in some places. That is not the perfect time to be out, even if you’re prepared for it.
> 
> We also cut the day short based upon the sideways blowing super wet snow in nearly white out conditions. The morning was a bit windy, but still nice. We saw lots of deer, nothing we pulled the trigger on. But that storm was NASTY and not one that would lend to a great day outdoors.
> 
> There was no sun that came out. It didn’t yesterday, and it’s not looking like it will today either. Maybe during the week there is a window between storms people can have some good conditions. Otherwise, if you’re going out, be prepared for the conditions and be smart!


And that's the difference between successful deer hunters and those who are not. 

Some of my best hunts have been when it has dumped a foot of snow and we were still there once it quit instead of trying to fight our way back up onto the mountain.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I don’t get to hunt this year, unfortunately. So I’ll be living vicariously through all of you!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

hunting777 said:


> Great morning, we saw several deer. Lots of smaller bucks. Had my eye on some big bucks we scouted out. Then this guy came out. I love big two points.
> View attachment 154011
> 
> View attachment 154012


That's a 6 point back east! Good looking buck.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> And that's the difference between successful deer hunters and those who are not.
> 
> Some of my best hunts have been when it has dumped a foot of snow and we were still there once it quit instead of trying to fight our way back up onto the mountain.


It’s really not though. I know you’ll act like it is and always has been when you walked to school uphill both ways in the snow in July and August, but it’s actually not what sets apart successful deer hunters and unsuccessful deer hunters. 

Successful deer hunters know when and where they can kill deer, and go do it. Unsuccessful deer hunters don’t, and go out in conditions and areas they won’t kill deer and bang their head against a wall.

Then they come online and on social media and whine about how the deer herd is done in Utah and how it isn’t like the good old days, while successful deer hunters go kill deer.

With the conditions in the general area where I was at yesterday, I can guarantee you there were VERY few deer killed after 3pm yesterday. Very few.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

hunting777 said:


> Great morning, we saw several deer. Lots of smaller bucks. Had my eye on some big bucks we scouted out. Then this guy came out. I love big two points.
> View attachment 154011
> 
> View attachment 154012


Congrats, 777! Any ideas on the age of that buck? Looks like he's got a broad snout.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

@hunting777 - congrats on the buck!!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

We fled the weather like scared rabbits made of cotton candy yesterday morning. 

Had a much better morning today. Lots of deer moving around after the storm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Just remember, a hunt isn't really fun unless you really think you might die at least twice.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Congrats, 777! Any ideas on the age of that buck? Looks like he's got a broad snout.


I wish I knew, but I don't even know how to tell. He had a huge body. Huge swollen neck. Teeth looked fairly worn. He was exactly 27" wide.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

3arabians said:


> We fled the weather like scared rabbits made of cotton candy yesterday morning.
> 
> Had a much better morning today. Lots of deer moving around after the storm.
> 
> ...


I think that is the key - being out there WHEN the weather breaks...not suffering through it. With the rain and wind yesterday in the valley, I can only imagine that everything, humans and animals, were hunkering down as best they could and riding it out up in the mountains.

The ducks sure move good though in the wind and rain. Since I have no deer tag this year, my afternoon was eventful! 🙂


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Just remember, a hunt isn't really fun unless you really think you might die at least twice.


I guess my hunt in the last two weeks wasn't all that bad. 😉


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

If you could be in a position to glass the moment the weather breaks, you’re sitting pretty good.

Honestly, I love being out in inclement weather, doesn’t bother me in the slightest. Plus, I only get to hunt so many days a year, so I don’t let bad weather send me back to camp. I’ll just drop off the ridge a bit and still hunt, while I wait for a break in the weather, then I’ll hoof it back up the ridge and glass once it clears

Actually, that’s the exact way we got my wife’s buck last year. Once the weather cleared up a bit, I glassed her buck up, he was bedded under a tree, got her to within 160 yards and the rest is history


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here's one shot this morning


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Critter said:


> Here's one shot this morning
> 
> View attachment 154015


You shoot that guy?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Nope, I had a muzzle loader tag. It was a friend.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Ray said:


> If you could be in a position to glass the moment the weather breaks, you’re sitting pretty good.


That’s exactly what I thought this morning. Boy was I wrong. They held up tight, even when the storm broke and it cleared up. We killed a 3x4 around noon after I glassed him up from the road on the way out, headed home. I had much higher expectations. Reality was very disappointing.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

My wife needed my help this weekend, so I stayed home. I'll be heading for the mountains this coming weekend for one last try. I did see a lot of does with fawns, several smaller bucks and one 4+ year old buck during the early rifle. Unfortunately I'm all out of vacation days, thanks to COVID hitting me twice this year.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

MooseMeat said:


> That’s exactly what I thought this morning. Boy was I wrong. They held up tight, even when the storm broke and it cleared up. We killed a 3x4 around noon after I glassed him up from the road on the way out, headed home. I had much higher expectations. Reality was very disappointing.


Tomorrow should be good for everyone, based off all the weather reports I read, I bet they’ll be moving a ton!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

We saw bears, moose, elk, and deer during the break in the storm yesterday morning. Only saw a couple small bucks.


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> My wife needed my help this weekend, so I stayed home. I'll be heading for the mountains this coming weekend for one last try. I did see a lot of does with fawns, several smaller bucks and one 4+ year old buck during the early rifle. Unfortunately I'm all out of vacation days, thanks to COVID hitting me twice this year.


Next weekend will be amazing. I look forward to your pictures next week.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

We saw lots and lots of deer, both Saturday and Sunday. My oldest son shot a very nice, unique 3x3, 25" wide. My 2nd son, passed on 8 bucks sunday morning. The 2 biggest being an 18" 3 point and a 16" 4x4. They were together, almost looked like brothers. The 4x4 barely forked, like 1 inch. But I was proud of him for passing on those bucks. He said He would rather take a mature buck vs just shooting a buck. Ill post pics from my phone in a bit. 40 yard shot on the buck as we decided to walk some draws and pines mid day to stay out of the wind. And it paid off for him. Sunday morning I bet with the 8 bucks we saw, we probably saw 50-60 deer in the same canyon.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Here is his buck.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

@robiland - great looking buck that your son killed! Looks like a perfect shot placement too!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Robiland- Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## space.monkey.2595 (Dec 9, 2019)

Took my brother in law and father in law out for their first deer hunt this year. A lot of deer were moving after the weather broke this morning. Both tagged out within 5 hours of each other, they couldn't be happier. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, opening weekend is in the books. Sounds like the weather made things interesting, but some of you posted some pics of some very respectable bucks. What does everybody think of the herds on your particular unit this year? You don't have to say the unit name if you don't want to. I didn't do any muzzy or rifle hunting this year, but my most recent experience with the two units I hunt (Zion and Beaver) has been sad! I archery hunted elk on the Zion like I always do this year, but with no deer tag. Wasn't missing out on much without the deer tag. Way less deer, less bucks, and much smaller bucks from years past. It's hard to believe it is the same unit from 10 years ago. My 2021 rifle hunt with the in-laws was even worse. We saw two doe/fawn pairs the whole time we hunted. That is it.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Things have improved greatly where I was compared to the last couple years. I couldn’t find a 4x4 last year. I think I had seen 15 by noon on Saturday. Piles of spikes, 2 points does and fawns. Hopefully the trend continues


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Lovin’ all the reports. Keep ‘em coming.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

robiland said:


> Here is his buck.
> View attachment 154035
> 
> 
> ...


Cool looking rack!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I went out last night for an evening session. My 15 year old daughter joined me, which was a real treat. 

In less than 3 hours we saw ~63 deer, 4 of which were bucks. I elected to pass on all of them. The best one was a pretty decent 2 point that I had my cross-hairs on his shoulder for a couple minutes, but never pulled the trigger. I'm usually not very picky when it comes to my deer hunts, but for whatever reason I elected to wait and see if something bigger came along. It didn't, and I'm likely done for the hunt this year unless I can somehow pull a rabbit out of my hat for tomorrow morning, which isn't looking good. 

Spending that time with my daughter made for a perfect evening though, so I'm not complaining!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> I went out last night for an evening session. My 15 year old daughter joined me, which was a real treat.
> 
> In less than 3 hours we saw ~63 deer, 4 of which were bucks. I elected to pass on all of them. The best one was a pretty decent 2 point that I had my cross-hairs on his shoulder for a couple minutes, but never pulled the trigger. I'm usually not very picky when it comes to my deer hunts, but for whatever reason I elected to wait and see if something bigger came along. It didn't, and I'm likely done for the hunt this year unless I can somehow pull a rabbit out of my hat for tomorrow morning, which isn't looking good.
> 
> Spending that time with my daughter made for a perfect evening though, so I'm not complaining!


So let me get this straight. You chose not to kill while hunting because you wanted something with...more points....

Checks out.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

johnnycake said:


> So let me get this straight. You chose not to kill while hunting because you wanted something with...more points....
> 
> Checks out.


Lol nice


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> So let me get this straight. You chose not to kill while hunting because you wanted something with...more points....
> 
> Checks out.


You're an idiot, but at least you're a funny idiot! 

I'll allow it.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> You're an idiot, but at least you're a funny idiot!
> 
> I'll allow it.


Let the record reflect that Vanillabean did not attempt to dispute my characterization of his behavior.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I couldn't even begin to count the number of bucks that I have passed up during the general muzzle loader and rifles hunts in Utah hoping for a larger buck to show up. That is one of the nice things about having a lifetime license, you get to hunt every year. But then even way back in the 70's and early 80's before I bought that license I would pass up smaller bucks hoping for that wall hanger. 

Many years I came home and stuck my unfilled tag into the envelope with zero regrets.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I personally love venison. Especially young tender ones, but over time I've gotten soft about shooting them. Fortunately I had the opportunity to buy a big cooler from a restaurant years ago when they upgraded for really cheap. I let friends and co-workers utilize it and in return they usually give me some steaks. Most just shoot the first buck they see so it's almost always little delicious fellas. If given a chance I'll still knock down a big one, but I won't pretend they are as tasty. Usually they become jerky, bottled meat and burger. The backstraps go on the smoker whole at low temp until 130* and even old stinky bucks become pretty darn good!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

This is my 56th year of deer hunting Utah all without the use of a LL. I believe I have all the license's in an envelope somewhere. The vast majority still have a tag attached. Nothing wrong with anybody's decision about what to shoot or why.

I will admit that anymore it is a good excuse to get out and see what is going on in the wild. I'll admit to being more engaged at any time of year if I have the chance to determine what I want to harvest.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'll be honest, had I had all the information 22 hours ago that I have right now, I may have shot that deer. Maybe not, I guess we'll never know, but it was right when we got to our location we were glassing that I found him, and I thought there was a reasonable chance we'd see something a little more mature if we waited it out. We didn't, we only saw yearling bucks after that. Oh well, I'm not sorry and I can live with the decision. It was still an awesome day on the mountain with my daughter.

I like killing things, but it doesn't always work out that way, and that's okay.

Many of the reports I've heard from several very experienced folks on the unit I'm hunting is that this year is the best year for both numbers of bucks and numbers of mature bucks that they can ever remember. These folks have been hunting the unit for 20+ years, and one case, 35+ years. Get out and chase them guys and gals! Before we know it we'll be arguing about the expo draw and wondering if we'll make it to next hunting season!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> I like killing things, but it doesn't always work out that way, and that's okay.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My youngest grand daughter got her first buck Monday !! She is 12 and it's her first hunt. She found a nice little 4x4. (Her dad may have helped  ). 
See made a nice shot on it. She was quite proud. Had a big smile for the pics. 

Maybe she is hooked ??


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> I couldn't even begin to count the number of bucks that I have passed up during the general muzzle loader and rifles hunts in Utah hoping for a larger buck to show up.
> 
> Many years I came home and stuck my unfilled tag into the envelope with zero regrets.


Me too. Sometimes to the consternation of my hunting buddies. However, it has worked out a few times that I ended up with a mature deer and they didn't. It also ended up with me going home empty. Also, zero regrets. There have also been a couple times where I wanted some tasty venison and the season or my huntable time was winding down when I've harvested a juicy forkie that came my way, even though I had passed on several previously through the hunt. I also don't tend to be one of the social media boiz that judges folks that shoot the first legal buck they see. 

It all sounds good since I didn't draw a deer tag this year and I'm left just enjoying the reports coming in from you guys.


----------



## popular111 (3 mo ago)

Wasatch east update…
Opening day saw and lot of small bucks. My oldest boy shot a very nice four-point with some nice eye guards. My 15 year old got a shot at a three point but could not pull the trigger before it entered the trees. Stayed till late pulled out of a very rough area to make sure my oldest boy didn’t take his truck in there and missed him at the turn off and he got buried. Luckily the Garmin in reach was able to get me a text of where he was stuck and even luckier a kind hearted Hunter hiked a crossed a 300 yard meadow to check out the truck with the hazard lights to see if they needed help and promised to chain up and come back in one hour to help him out Which he did and of course would not except any cash for the help. We often do the same and always ask people to push it forward to the next person. Sunday decided to not even try to weather the deep snow and took my 15-year-old back and did some road hunting since I have a broken leg and cannot get him in the field. Saw a very nice herd of elk and got him on a two point how about 15 minutes before sundown. All this boy and son-in-law came and helped locate and got the deer out for my boy. My oldest daughter and son-in-law did some hunting this afternoon and did not see a single buck so I would say deer








have been pushed into very tough hunting areas where there is low pressure.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Great first post, popular! Welcome!


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

welcome here. congrats to your boys. always a great time when the kids get the opportunity to harvest and to be outdoors.


----------



## Wyo2ut (Aug 2, 2016)

I went out Monday with a friend...he purchased a Boobe Hole CWMU tag and I was feeling sorry for myself because I had already harvested on the archery hunt and was missing out on the rifle hunt. We hunted from first light until dark and the only deer we saw were across the highway outside of his hunt boundaries. I was very disappointed as this hunt area should hold deer. We hardly saw any tracks even in the new snow.

I have seen, though, lots of nice bucks coming off the Pahvant and Pine Valley units.


----------



## mtnwldman (Mar 23, 2014)

We hunted Wasatch East. Seen 3 opening day only got aa shot at one. Fit one Sunday morning making my grandson's friend a happy kid.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Oct 25, 2021)

Had a blast on the deer hunt. I have been pretty successful this year with the archery elk and now my deer. My little brother in law and myself woke up early in the morning and sat above a field where we had been consistently seeing 5 bucks. One was a decent 4 point nothing big, but with the weather that was forecasted opening weekend and lack of seeing bucks I would shoot anything 3 point or bigger. I always have to say 3 point or bigger in my head to keep me from shooting the first 2 point that walks out. We noticed 5 bodies coming across the field working there way at us but it was still too dark to tell what they were. We repositioned just in case they were the bucks we thought they were. As it was getting lighter we quickly realized they were all does. Not knowing what to do now we decided to look at a couple draws to see if we could find a buck somewhere. We were able to find a few does, but nothing in the buck department. It was strange all through archery there were bucks everywhere and week by week they started disappearing. I noticed a hunter above where we were sitting. Not sure what his plan was, but he was tromping through the entire area. I think he was just to spook something that might be bedded. The area we were looking at has some deep draws that deer can sneak through so we were setup where they merged together and sure enough a buck and 3 does were running about mach 50 down the draw. I could tell the buck was dark horned and it looked to be a 3 point. I was weighing my options as to what I wanted to do. It was starting to rain and the buck was now with a small 2 point and about 25 does at about 350 yards. I looked at the buck through the bino's and said I am going to shoot this buck because I didn't want to drag my deer hunt out because I need to get the boat ready for my swan hunt. I hadn't shot my gun in about 3 years. My brother in law shot a deer last year with it at about 80 yards so I had no idea where it was sighted in at. I had an idea it was about 150 yards. I held the crosshairs where it should have been if I was sighted in for 150 and I let one rip. My brother in law said I shot high. Now the buck was headed downhill so I shot again. This shot hit in front of the deer which turned him back around. He now was trotting uphill and I figured out a little bit of where my gun was shooting I let my 3rd and last shot out. I could hear the thump and knew I hit it. The deer bucked and started limping off with the herd. I couldn't tell where I hit it so we ran down the hill and crossed the saddle this buck went over with the herd. When we went over the top I could see the buck about 300 yards on the other hillside. The deer felt safer in this area and some were eating and others were just milling around. I verified where the buck was located with my brother in law and let another round fly as the buck was still moving pretty well and did not act like it was a vital hit. Again I could hear the thump and knew I had hit the buck. My brother in law called out "you hit him!" "he is hunched over going downhill". I knew I gut shot him. I headed downhill where the buck was headed and found him about 50 yards from me standing behind a sage brush that was probably 6 ft tall. I put another round in him and as he was falling I saw the cheater off the one side and realized it was no 3 point that I had shot. I was excited as the buck dropped. After a few minutes the buck was still breathing so I put another round into him to finish him off. This buck is one of the coolest bucks I have shot, but I will say I am a little disappointed with myself. I am usually calculated and know where my guns are shooting. With having 2 littles and more responsibility at work it has drained me a little this year. I have also spent a lot of time in the field trying to help my little brother in law get his animals, so when it has been time for me to hunt I am already a little warn out. I am not proud of how many times I had to take a shot at this buck, but every experience isn't perfect. I am happy I was able to put a tag on this buck as he is super cool. After loosing my borther in laws buck during the archery hunt it was nice to be able to put my hands on a "stud" mule deer. Everyones definition is different and I have shot and been apart of hunts with bigger mule deer, but in my book this buck is still a "stud".
Before the orange comments come out. I was wearing orange I just took it off to process the buck and take pictures.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Tail Chaser said:


> View attachment 154107
> 
> Had a blast on the deer hunt. I have been pretty successful this year with the archery elk and now my deer. My little brother in law and myself woke up early in the morning and sat above a field where we had been consistently seeing 5 bucks. One was a decent 4 point nothing big, but with the weather that was forecasted opening weekend and lack of seeing bucks I would shoot anything 3 point or bigger. I always have to say 3 point or bigger in my head to keep me from shooting the first 2 point that walks out. We noticed 5 bodies coming across the field working there way at us but it was still too dark to tell what they were. We repositioned just in case they were the bucks we thought they were. As it was getting lighter we quickly realized they were all does. Not knowing what to do now we decided to look at a couple draws to see if we could find a buck somewhere. We were able to find a few does, but nothing in the buck department. It was strange all through archery there were bucks everywhere and week by week they started disappearing. I noticed a hunter above where we were sitting. Not sure what his plan was, but he was tromping through the entire area. I think he was just to spook something that might be bedded. The area we were looking at has some deep draws that deer can sneak through so we were setup where they merged together and sure enough a buck and 3 does were running about mach 50 down the draw. I could tell the buck was dark horned and it looked to be a 3 point. I was weighing my options as to what I wanted to do. It was starting to rain and the buck was now with a small 2 point and about 25 does at about 350 yards. I looked at the buck through the bino's and said I am going to shoot this buck because I didn't want to drag my deer hunt out because I need to get the boat ready for my swan hunt. I hadn't shot my gun in about 3 years. My brother in law shot a deer last year with it at about 80 yards so I had no idea where it was sighted in at. I had an idea it was about 150 yards. I held the crosshairs where it should have been if I was sighted in for 150 and I let one rip. My brother in law said I shot high. Now the buck was headed downhill so I shot again. This shot hit in front of the deer which turned him back around. He now was trotting uphill and I figured out a little bit of where my gun was shooting I let my 3rd and last shot out. I could hear the thump and knew I hit it. The deer bucked and started limping off with the herd. I couldn't tell where I hit it so we ran down the hill and crossed the saddle this buck went over with the herd. When we went over the top I could see the buck about 300 yards on the other hillside. The deer felt safer in this area and some were eating and others were just milling around. I verified where the buck was located with my brother in law and let another round fly as the buck was still moving pretty well and did not act like it was a vital hit. Again I could hear the thump and knew I had hit the buck. My brother in law called out "you hit him!" "he is hunched over going downhill". I knew I gut shot him. I headed downhill where the buck was headed and found him about 50 yards from me standing behind a sage brush that was probably 6 ft tall. I put another round in him and as he was falling I saw the cheater off the one side and realized it was no 3 point that I had shot. I was excited as the buck dropped. After a few minutes the buck was still breathing so I put another round into him to finish him off. This buck is one of the coolest bucks I have shot, but I will say I am a little disappointed with myself. I am usually calculated and know where my guns are shooting. With having 2 littles and more responsibility at work it has drained me a little this year. I have also spent a lot of time in the field trying to help my little brother in law get his animals, so when it has been time for me to hunt I am already a little warn out. I am not proud of how many times I had to take a shot at this buck, but every experience isn't perfect. I am happy I was able to put a tag on this buck as he is super cool. After loosing my borther in laws buck during the archery hunt it was nice to be able to put my hands on a "stud" mule deer. Everyones definition is different and I have shot and been apart of hunts with bigger mule deer, but in my book this buck is still a "stud".
> Before the orange comments come out. I was wearing orange I just took it off to process the buck and take pictures.


Not shooting your rifle to check zero prior to a hunt: official utard status


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

My dad and I had a great hunt this year. We saw 25-30 deer (one 16-18" 3 point) on the opener before the weather pushed us off the mountain. Went back out Monday and we saw 9 bucks. All but one were 3 points or better. I would have liked to extend the hunt a little longer, but after spending 10 days in Wyoming chasing elk, my daughter having her first child this week and needing another 10 days for Colorado in November, I shot a decent 3x4 and my dad shot a little 4 point. Both bucks were lying dead 50 yards from each other.

We saw far more deer than we expected this year. I'm sure the weather helped.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

He is a really cool buck tail chaser. I’m glad you got him and he didn’t end up coyote food. Sounds like you learned a lesson about making sure your gun is on before you take it out hunting again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

#saynope2thescope
#ironsightsupremacy


----------



## Tail Chaser (Oct 25, 2021)

MooseMeat said:


> Not shooting your rifle to check zero prior to a hunt: official utard status


I figured you would have something to say on this matter. I own it. It was a utard thing to do. However, you totally missed my point of telling the story. I could have easily said one and done and had everyone on hear say "awesome buck" "that's cool good job". I posted what really happened to help someone else 1. realize chit happens. 2. Think about their checklist before they head out. I was a watcher of the forum for a lot of years and true hunting stories are the ones that helped me the most. When people realize there mistakes in a hunt is when everyone learns something. This hunt wasn't number 1 on my priority list and it showed. Not an excuse just the truth. I can playback every shot and say what went wrong. I don't need to explain it to anyone nor do I need criticism from someone who doesn't know me and wasn't there. What happened happened hopefully my story will help someone not forget to know where there zero is. I always have mine setup for 150 for deer and 300 for elk. The last two times that gun was used were for deer hence the 150 yard thinking. Both deer shot under 100 yards so it didn't matter anyway. Apparently, it is still on my Elk yardages though. It definitely showed me that I always need to shoot my gun before a hunt. Lesson learned we all move on. Sorry not everyone can be "moosemeat perfection 24/7". the rest of the world other than moosemeat makes mistakes here and there. It is what you do with the lesson of failure that means something. In my case I can follow through better with completing my checklist before my big game rifle hunts. I am dialed in on birds and archery.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Oct 25, 2021)

3arabians said:


> He is a really cool buck tail chaser. I’m glad you got him and he didn’t end up coyote food. Sounds like you learned a lesson about making sure your gun is on before you take it out hunting again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was shot after and dead nuts at 300. Still had it on my elk hunting numbers. If I would have taken a moment to think of the last time it was sighted in I would have blew him over the first shot. Lesson learned, definitely will check when I take it hunting again. Although that may be a long time. For deer hunting I have access to private and the Archery hunt is typically better with way less pressure. I am probably just going to switch to that as archery is a lot more fun to me. I am not big on long range shooting and don't see the fun in 1,000 yard shots. It is cool that people do it and I have nothing wrong with it. It just isn't my thing. Getting within 50 yards of a big game animal is definitely a rush.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Oct 25, 2021)

johnnycake said:


> #saynope2thescope
> #ironsightsupremacy


Funny thing is I almost took my Grandpas old 30-30 or his old 35 that is iron sights. I love both of those guns and have taken animals with them. The only ammo I have left for it is a old box that my grandpa bought and it has more sentimental value. I didn't make a decision before the hunt was here or I would have bought shells and taken it. I may not have shot this buck, but on the way off the hill one of my hitlist bucks that I wanted to shoot with a bow was 75 yards away from us. I had been keeping an eye on him all through the muzzy hunt, but when the full moon came he disappeared. I had an idea of where he was, but didn't want to blow him out. I was going to hold out for him, but with the weather and a wife and 2 little boys I took what I had in front of me.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Moose is hard on folks on the forum, but trust me, he has made his mistakes too!

We all have different levels of our mistakes.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Tail Chaser said:


> Funny thing is I almost took my Grandpas old 30-30 or his old 35 that is iron sights. I love both of those guns and have taken animals with them. The only ammo I have left for it is a old box that my grandpa bought and it has more sentimental value. I didn't make a decision before the hunt was here or I would have bought shells and taken it.


My Dad gave me his old 30-30 last year. I’ll bet it never had 50 rounds thru it. 
It is on my bucket list to use it for a deer hunt. All 3 of my girls and myself have taken bucks with his .243 he gave me years ago. 2 of them have their own .243 now because they loved that gun. 
I want to start a new tradition with the 30-30. My grandson really wants to take a deer with it. 
I guess we’ll see how it goes. Dad would be tickled if we could use it while he is still with us.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Tail Chaser said:


> I figured you would have something to say on this matter. I own it. It was a utard thing to do. However, you totally missed my point of telling the story. I could have easily said one and done and had everyone on hear say "awesome buck" "that's cool good job". I posted what really happened to help someone else 1. realize chit happens. 2. Think about their checklist before they head out. I was a watcher of the forum for a lot of years and true hunting stories are the ones that helped me the most. When people realize there mistakes in a hunt is when everyone learns something. This hunt wasn't number 1 on my priority list and it showed. Not an excuse just the truth. I can playback every shot and say what went wrong. I don't need to explain it to anyone nor do I need criticism from someone who doesn't know me and wasn't there. What happened happened hopefully my story will help someone not forget to know where there zero is. I always have mine setup for 150 for deer and 300 for elk. The last two times that gun was used were for deer hence the 150 yard thinking. Both deer shot under 100 yards so it didn't matter anyway. Apparently, it is still on my Elk yardages though. It definitely showed me that I always need to shoot my gun before a hunt. Lesson learned we all move on. Sorry not everyone can be "moosemeat perfection 24/7". the rest of the world other than moosemeat makes mistakes here and there. It is what you do with the lesson of failure that means something. In my case I can follow through better with completing my checklist before my big game rifle hunts. I am dialed in on birds and archery.


I’ve never ever claimed to be perfect. I’ve made many mistakes, but when I’m going hunting with the intent to kill an animal, it’s 100% my responsibility to ensure I can do everything within my power to make that animals death as quick and efficient as possible. #1 is knowing my weapon and how it’s shooting. There’s a lot of unethical things guys do every year, but not checking your rifle is at the top of the list. I find it really hard to believe that during the entire time since draw results, you couldn’t find an hour to go shoot your rifle. And having 2 different zero yardages depending on the animal your hunting is the dumbest thing I’ve heard this week. Zero your rifle at 200 or 300 depending on what caliber it is, and be done with it. None of this “I wonder what I had it set at last time i shot it…” BS. Be mad, upset, pizzy or whatever you want that I called out the obvious. I really don’t care. There isn’t a lesson to be learned here. This is nothing more than laziness. It’s something that should always be on the “priority” list every time you go afield.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Vanilla said:


> Moose is hard on folks on the forum, but trust me, he has made his mistakes too!
> 
> We all have different levels of our mistakes.


I can list them with dates for those of us who aren’t up to speed if you’d like


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Ive seen worse.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> I can list them with dates for those of us who aren’t up to speed if you’d like


Not just THOSE mistakes, moose. You’ve made others. We all have.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Moose is hard on folks on the forum, but trust me, he has made his mistakes too!
> 
> We all have different levels of our mistakes.


And we on the forum have been hard on moose, regardless of which of the innumerable handles he was using.

It's the circle of sh..ite


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I used to get into it a bit with moose but after talking to him directly , that’s all changed. He’s actually a really good dude and if he needed information on a unit I’m familiar with, I’d share what I know.

I believe it was this time last year, someone on here really needed some meat, moose offered to give him an entire cow, if he shot one during the late season. Not sure what came of that but that’s more than I’ve ever offered a stranger


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Ray said:


> I believe it was this time last year, someone on here really needed some meat, moose offered to give him an entire cow, if he shot one during the late season. Not sure what came of that but that’s more than I’ve ever offered a stranger


An entire cow was donated when the tag was filled…

and If anyone else reading this needs an elk this year for the freezer, send me a DM. We’ve had another great fall to fill our freezer and have the ability to get someone else some more for theirs.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

johnnycake said:


> And we on the forum have been hard on moose, regardless of which of the innumerable handles he was using.
> 
> It's the circle of sh..ite


I think this is my longest running account to date!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> I think this is my longest running account to date!


🥂🎉


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I have ZERO doubt that Moosemeat is a good guy. No doubt whatsoever.

Saying someone has made mistakes doesn’t make them bad. It makes them human.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

MooseMeat said:


> This is nothing more than laziness. It’s something that should always be on the “priority” list every time you go afield.


Did you find energy to get your trail cam down?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

OriginalOscar said:


> Did you find energy to get your trail cam down?


I’ve had all my cams down since the middle of June, well before the deadline. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I drew too many tags this fall. I exhausted my time off and energy chasing other things, so the general deer hunt took a backseat.

I made it out today for my one and only crack at the general deer hunt (Wasatch West unit). I saw about 35 deer. All does and fawns, with the exception of one that was _maybe_ a spike or small two-point (couldn't tell for sure before it disappeared over a hill). With as much meat as I have in my freezer, I was not really too eager to go after him anyway. I figured I'd go have a good time with it and only get serious about harvesting if I happened to find a big one.

Considering how much I invested in this hunt, I'd say it went great. The range conditions and deer numbers were as good as I'd seen them in years, and the fawn-to-doe ratio was also higher than I think I've ever observed. Great news for next year.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Clarq said:


> I drew too many tags this fall. I exhausted my time off and energy chasing other things, so the general deer hunt took a backseat.
> 
> I made it out today for my one and only crack at the general deer hunt (Wasatch West unit). I saw about 35 deer. All does and fawns, with the exception of one that was _maybe_ a spike or small two-point (couldn't tell for sure before it disappeared over a hill). With as much meat as I have in my freezer, I was not really too eager to go after him anyway. I figured I'd go have a good time with it and only get serious about harvesting if I happened to find a big one.
> 
> Considering how much I invested in this hunt, I'd say it went great. The range conditions and deer numbers were as good as I'd seen them in years, and the fawn-to-doe ratio was also higher than I think I've ever observed. Great news for next year.


Murder Claus offered to fill your bloody stocking with a tender yearling (that's basically a baby but with built in toothpicks) and you just...passed. 

Bold choice.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Yesterday was one one those once in a lifetime kinds of days. I got to spend the day with my cousin in the mountains we grew up on and gave been hunting together for the past 40 years. I missed hunting last fall because I ruptured my Achilles the week before the muzzleloader hunt. It made this year all the more special to be back in the mountains able to hike and hunt again. He shot a beautiful mature buck in morning, then I got lucky and stumbled across a good buck in the evening. It’s a day I’ll always remember and cherish for the rest of my days.
Here is my cousin’s buck:








Here is mine:


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Ive seen worse. I know a guy who has hunted with a rifle that had never even been fired, but hey....it was boresighted by the monkeys at Sportsman's Warehouse.


My FIL! Doesn't shoot AT ALL prior to a hunt, then proceeds to miss or wound animals that then have to be chased all over creation to finish off. Irritates me to no end!!

We all screw up - that's just being human - but to screw up due to not taking the time to try and get it right beforehand? That just doesn't respect the animal.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats NHS - incredible bucks!!


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Congrats on the double success!

when people give advice on this forum of dog out and learn and area you show the why. If you know an area for 40 years you might just “stumble” on some animals. 

Get out there, get to know an area, learn and enjoy.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> My FIL! Doesn't shoot AT ALL prior to a hunt, then proceeds to miss or wound animals that then have to be chased all over creation to finish off. Irritates me to no end!!
> 
> We all screw up - that's just being human - but to screw up due to not taking the time to try and get it right beforehand? That just doesn't respect the animal.


You are not alone Mike! I had to chase my FIL wounded 2 point around Thursday night. Fortunately I was able work up the mountain and drop down on where it stopped and flush it out for the kill shot. Not good shooting










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I know a number of people that the only time that they shoot their deer/elk rifles are during the hunts and they are quite successful with one or two shot kills. 

That along with checking the sights/scope on the rifle before the hunt should be done at the range, but then that brings up another question of what if the sights/scope is knocked off while you are driving to your hunting area. Dammed if you do and dammed if you don't. This is where a quality sight/scope comes in handy. On my recent trip to Africa I saw my rifle case get dropped no less than a half dozen times when it was out of my control but when I headed to the range it was still shooting right where it was suppose to be shooting. I have seen lesser scopes have the cross hairs break off of their mounts or get knocked out of alignment just by shooting a cartridge out of the rifle. 

I would have zero problems walking to my gun safe and getting anyone of a dozen rifles out that have scopes on them and going hunting right now. I am that confident in those scopes holding their zero as long as someone hasn't fooled around with them or has taken a hammer to them.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Honestly, I just enjoy shooting so I get out and shoot at distance as often as possible. I don’t view it as a choir or a checklist item, I view it as a good time.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I also shoot way more than most. This last spring I ran over 1000 rounds through a couple of rifles before I headed to Africa just to tweak my form but since I only had 80 rounds for the rifle that I took I kept that rifle down to 20 shots and took 60 over to Africa. I'll keep up the practice this winter by hunting rabbits with my 22.

But I consider myself the exception instead of the rule.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Critter said:


> I also shoot way more than most. This last spring I ran over 1000 rounds through a couple of rifles before I headed to Africa just to tweak my form but since I only had 80 rounds for the rifle that I took I kept that rifle down to 20 shots and took 60 over to Africa. I'll keep up the practice this winter by hunting rabbits with my 22.
> 
> But I consider myself the exception instead of the rule.


Dang, you’re definitely flinging some lead!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Quite a bit of it was from my 25-06 and 22-250.

But when you are traveling that far and will be shooting under different conditions you want to be prepared. Shooting off of a set of sticks while standing at 400 yards can be quite challenging as a few of the hunters who went over with me found out.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Had a fun hunt this year. I scored a 4 point on my unit. Younger brother got a 4 point on his unit. And older brother scored a 4 point on the extended. Best year we've had ever. I got mine Wednesday evening, older brother got his Thursday evening, and younger brother got his Friday morning.









2022 Deer


13 new items added to shared album




photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

A little late, but here is my GS 2022 buck! Lucked out on the last evening of the hunt.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great looking buck! What’s the specs on your rifle?


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Great looking buck! What’s the specs on your rifle?


It is a Fierce Firearms Rival chambered in 6.5 PRC with a Zeiss V4 scope. It's been a great rifle so far! A couple years ago I was able to do some trade out work with the owner of Fierce and picked up the rifle.


----------

